# String quintet



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

I thought I'd just try to attract some attention to my String Quintet. Not because the work is in any way original -- it isn't in my view -- but because I think it's one of the most inspired of my chamber works and one which gets as close as anything to the spirit of late Schubert (the impetus was his quintet) though clothed in rather more late Romantic harmony. It is quite long -- and I blame Schubert's "heavenly length" for that -- but perhaps one or two with patience might manage it through and if not the whole work, then the last movement (at 25'16") is the one I regard as the finest.

It can be found on my Reelcrafter site. The rendering is with the VSL solo strings.








chamber works







play.reelcrafter.com


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Very nice. I can happily listen to this, though at the end of the day I will say: well I am left with a vague impression and nothing I can hum. I like hummable things, personally. Well, we each wield our own ploughs - so no problem there. I don't mind a bit of dissonance... heard one of Janacek's folk songs on the radio this morning which certainly engaged my attention. But unless you can remember the thing you heard, it seems a rather shallow experience to me. There may be a small number of people who can recall non-melodious musical patterns but they must be a very small number - however they perhaps have an inordinate amount of influence over the classical music scene.


----------



## dko22 (Jun 22, 2021)

thanks very much for listening to this and for your comments! I must say that, although there are certainly works of mine where I struggle to remember or hum the tunes, this isn't one of them. The main reason I like it is because of the quality of the melodic inspiration but I have long realised how subjective this is. There are probably people who struggle with Janacek's unsurpassed melodies as well.


----------



## shaun fernandez (6 mo ago)

dko22 said:


> I thought I'd just try to attract some attention to my String Quintet. Not because the work is in any way original -- it isn't in my view -- but because I think it's one of the most inspired of my chamber works and one which gets as close as anything to the spirit of late Schubert (the impetus was his quintet) though clothed in rather more late Romantic harmony. It is quite long -- and I blame Schubert's "heavenly length" for that -- but perhaps one or two with patience might manage it through and if not the whole work, then the last movement (at 25'16") is the one I regard as the finest.
> 
> It can be found on my Reelcrafter site. The rendering is with the VSL solo strings.
> 
> ...


I love it


----------



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

I like it too, dko22 - David Owen!

No need for something to hum for me.

But you could vary the playing techniques. Bowed strings have dozens of them, I heard only the most common one. Pizzicato, saltato, harmonic, and so on and so forth. The musicians and the public want them.


----------

